# Liberalism’s Favorite Movie



## Flanders

*The movie It’s a Wonderful Life is a piece of Socialist collectivist crap.  The rich guy, Mr. Potter, is portrayed as a meanspirited cheapskate while the hero, George the Banker, is beloved by one and all —— loved by an angel no less.

Incidentally, I’d like to meet a banker who is loved by angels!

The primary liberal message was that George’s suicide would be a tragedy. (A strange message coming from the people who later gave the world a Culture of Death.)

The subliminal message was that Mr. Potter’s demise would do the world a service. That movie is so revered by touchy-feely sob sisters none dared criticize it —— until now —— at least in part:  *

This “fringe banking” system, and the people who use it, are the subjects of Mehrsa Baradaran’s _How the Other Half Banks_.

   Let’s be clear at the outset: this is not a judicious or balanced analysis of that system and population. It is a partisan work suffused with moral outrage. Baradaran, a law professor at the University of Georgia, at times sounds like a certain Harvard Law professor who recently traded Cambridge for the Senate.

This Law Professor Wants to Turn the Post Office into a Giant Bank
     BY: Ted Lawrence
     November 21, 2015 5:00 am

This Law Professor Wants to Turn the Post Office into a Giant Bank​
*No matter how Mehrsa Baradaran slices it, go to the movie to get the original collectivist crapola.  *


----------



## mdk

I don't understand the need for some people to inject blind partisan bullshit into every aspect of their lives. _It’s a Wonderful Life_ is a classic and brilliant movie.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Break out laughing every time I watch Jimmy and Donna dance backwards into the pool Alfalfa opened.


----------



## ClosedCaption

From the "Everything is liberal" file comes this new hilarious bullshit.


----------



## mdk

WillHaftawaite said:


> Break out laughing every time I watch Jimmy and Donna dance backwards into the pool Alfalfa opened.




Classic! lol


----------



## Arianrhod

"Liberalism" is a person now?


----------



## mdk

Shitting on this movie is just another front opening in The War on Christmas.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Arianrhod said:


> "Liberalism" is a person now?




Nah, it's a mental disorder - as it always has been.

Standard Disclaimer: Leftism that is - none of the democrats are actually liberal in the actual meaning of the word.


----------



## Flanders

mdk said:


> I don't understand the need for some people to inject blind partisan bullshit into every aspect of their lives. _It’s a Wonderful Life_ is a classic and brilliant movie.


*To mdk: Liberals selling it as “. . . a classic and brilliant movie.” has been partisan bullshit since the day it was released. *


WillHaftawaite said:


> Break out laughing every time I watch Jimmy and Donna dance backwards into the pool Alfalfa opened.


*To WillHaftawaite: I always wondered what Stewart, a conservative, thought about the politics in that movie? As far as I know, he never said:*

​


mdk said:


> Shitting on this movie is just another front opening in The War on Christmas.


*To mdk: No it isn’t. It is about assaulting a belief system liberals swear by. Regardless of the topic, they always wrap themselves in touchy-feely misdirection whenever their horse manure is challenged. I put the knock on It’s A Wonderful Life two or three times over the years. In every instance, your kind responded by claiming moral superiority by wrapping themselves in Christmas without saying a word in defense of Socialist economics.*
*
And in case it went over your head, my review was triggered by an article about banking —— not Christmas*


----------



## 2aguy

Flanders said:


> *The movie It’s a Wonderful Life is a piece of Socialist collectivist crap.  The rich guy, Mr. Potter, is portrayed as a meanspirited cheapskate while the hero, George the Banker, is beloved by one and all —— loved by an angel no less.
> 
> Incidentally, I’d like to meet a banker who is loved by angels!
> 
> The primary liberal message was that George’s suicide would be a tragedy. (A strange message coming from the people who later gave the world a Culture of Death.)
> 
> The subliminal message was that Mr. Potter’s demise would do the world a service. That movie is so revered by touchy-feely sob sisters none dared criticize it —— until now —— at least in part:  *
> 
> This “fringe banking” system, and the people who use it, are the subjects of Mehrsa Baradaran’s _How the Other Half Banks_.
> 
> Let’s be clear at the outset: this is not a judicious or balanced analysis of that system and population. It is a partisan work suffused with moral outrage. Baradaran, a law professor at the University of Georgia, at times sounds like a certain Harvard Law professor who recently traded Cambridge for the Senate.
> 
> This Law Professor Wants to Turn the Post Office into a Giant Bank
> BY: Ted Lawrence
> November 21, 2015 5:00 am
> 
> This Law Professor Wants to Turn the Post Office into a Giant Bank​
> *No matter how Mehrsa Baradaran slices it, go to the movie to get the original collectivist crapola.  *




I thought Shindler's List was their favorite movie...they love government control...and disarmed people...


----------



## Interpol

Liberalism's favorite movie is "It's a Wonderful Life"???? Tell that to my family, because over the holidays this year we talked about favorite Christmas movies and two big extended Republican families in the family swear by that movie while two of the more moderate-to-liberal families had biases for Elf and A Christmas Story. 

I can't say that politics had anything to do with any of their choices.


----------



## Flanders

2aguy said:


> I thought Shindler's List was their favorite movie...they love government control...and disarmed people...


*To 2aguy: Good point.*


Interpol said:


> I can't say that politics had anything to do with any of their choices.


*To Interpol: I admit that most movie fans do not analyze a screen play as do I; nevertheless, Clarence the Angel overpowers the Socialist message, but the collectivism is all there.  

Incidentally, in the past I connected my opposites to It’s A Wonderful Life to point out their collectivist leanings. They all said they never saw the movie. I always thought the denial was humorous. So who the hell is watching it during the Christmas season when it is run on television? I suspect that parents are convinced it is a family movie; so they tell their children it’s a wonderful story. In that way Socialist economics is handed down from generation to generation.

Put it this way, imagine a movie selling non-existent International law in a favorable light generation after generation. It is frightening to think that someday propagandists will weave global government into a movie plot that becomes a “classic.”*


----------



## Skull Pilot

The movie was alright

Bad Santa was better


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Surely Potter was the banker and not Srewart ? His plan was to control all economic activity in the town. He hated Stewart because he couldnt control him. 
What a strange mind set that doesnt "get" the message.


----------



## Flanders

Tommy Tainant said:


> Surely Potter was the banker and not Srewart ?


*To Tommy Tainant: Mr. Potter and George Bailey were both bankers. 

Bailey ran a Building and Loan Association which is another name for Savings and Loans —— not a savings bank. The screenplay clearly identifies it as a bank founded on Socialism’s political orientation. This scene is a little taste of Hollywood’s liberal crapola: *

​


Tommy Tainant said:


> His plan was to control all economic activity in the town. He hated Stewart because he couldnt control him.


*To Tommy Tainant: You are repeating a Leftist talking point that has been around since the late 18th century. It always portrayed wealthy individuals as robber barons —— the ultimate villains —— while all the good people were like George Bailey. *


Tommy Tainant said:


> What a strange mind set that doesnt "get" the message.


*To Tommy Tainant: I get the Socialist message as clear as a bell. What a strange mindset that you do not see Socialism’s message laid on with a trowel.*


----------



## Tommy Tainant

My understanding is that Buildings and Loans were similar to our Building Societies, member owned and run for a defined purpose.
My mortgage is through a building society and the way they conduct business is a million miles away from the way that Potter does.
When people come together to improve their lot then that should be celebrated, and I believe the film does so.And rightly so.

I still cant see how this is a "bad thing". It seems very "American", self help,thrift,progress and all that.

Wanting to own your own home is hardly communism is it ?


----------



## Flanders

Tommy Tainant said:


> I still cant see how this is a "bad thing". It seems very "American", self help,thrift,progress and all that.


*To Tommy Tainant: Collectivism is not self-help in a welfare state unless helping yourself to tax dollars counts as thrift and progress.*


Tommy Tainant said:


> Wanting to own your own home is hardly communism is it ?


*To Tommy Tainant: It sure as hell is Communism when everybody else is forced to pay for it. It started decades ago with public housing that turned into crime-ridden slums. The original Socialist scheme evolved into guarantying millions of mortgages given to people who could not pay the mortgages let alone maintain a home. 

Millions of new homeowners were supposed to pay property taxes to state and local governments in addition to putting upward pressure on the residential real estate market. What the country got was another failed collectivist scheme when existing homes lost equity, and damn few unqualified buyers paid property taxes with money they earned in the private sector. They got the houses but not the jobs to pay for them. 

None of those disasters would have taken place had Socialists kept their  hands out of the so-called affordable housing business. More to the point, the government has no constitutional authority to provide housing of any kind. 

Incidentally, every illegal alien, and now United Nations refugees, get “free housing” paid for by a welfare state program of one kind or another; i.e. American taxpayers.  

Numerous churches also get tens of millions every year to help immigrants “assimilate.” Somehow, assimilation with tax dollars is supposed work better than America’s melting pot that magically built much of this country. 

Not only are productive Americans paying to support strangers, they are enriching charity hustlers who administer government programs. 

Finally, since this thread started about a movie, I suggest you watch the last 20 or so minutes of Major Barbara to get a good dose of G.B. Shaw’s collectivist utopia. George Bailey was a flaming capitalist compared to the horseshit in this one:* 

​


----------



## Tommy Tainant

I cant really comment on the American housing experience.
However in the UK it took government action by the labour party to provide housing fit to live in.They built quality council houses and rented them out to people who had been trapped in low quality rented slums owned by  slum landlords.
It was a good deal for the tenant who finally had a decent place to live. It was a good deal for the state because they owned an appreciating asset. The nations health improved because people were living in healthier environments, another benefit.
The only party who lost out were the scum landlords who had screwed the public for centuries.

My family moved from a damp and dingy shit hole to a spacious council house and their lives were transformed.

It must be different in the US but in the UK the "affordable housing business" was nothing more than a conspiracy against the people.

Edit - needless to say the ideological zealots in this government want to abolish all of this.
Ministers want to get rid of social housing, former civil service chief to say
Most of them are private landlords of course.


----------



## Flanders

Tommy Tainant said:


> I cant really comment on the American housing experience.


*To Tommy Tainant: Since you are a Brit living in the birthplace of contemporary Socialism/Communism, I thought you might enjoy hearing a little bit about why hatred of coerced collectivism is part of America's genetic code. *

​


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Flanders said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant really comment on the American housing experience.
> 
> 
> 
> *To Tommy Tainant: Since you are a Brit living in the birthplace of contemporary Socialism/Communism, I thought you might enjoy hearing a little bit about why hatred of coerced collectivism is part of America's genetic code. *
> 
> ​
Click to expand...

Hmmmm, thats 10 minutes I will never get back. So they broke a contract and stole land off the people who saved them. Not something to shout about.


----------



## Flanders

Tommy Tainant said:


> Hmmmm, thats 10 minutes I will never get back. So they broke a contract and stole land off the people who saved them. Not something to shout about.


*To Tommy Tainant: Now I know why the sun set on the British Empire.

Incidentally, Americans saving your county’s ass in two world wars is not something I shout about.*


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Flanders said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, thats 10 minutes I will never get back. So they broke a contract and stole land off the people who saved them. Not something to shout about.
> 
> 
> 
> *To Tommy Tainant: Now I know why the sun set on the British Empire.
> 
> Incidentally, Americans saving your county’s ass in two world wars is not something I shout about.*
Click to expand...

Ouch, that certainly put me in my place. I am guessing that you have decide to stop debating ?


----------



## Flanders

Tommy Tainant said:


> I am guessing that you have decide to stop debating ?


*To Tommy Tainant: I do not debate in circles; so it depends upon what you want to add.*


----------



## independent minded

mdk said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Break out laughing every time I watch Jimmy and Donna dance backwards into the pool Alfalfa opened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic! lol
Click to expand...




mdk said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Break out laughing every time I watch Jimmy and Donna dance backwards into the pool Alfalfa opened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic! lol
Click to expand...


I saw the movie  _"It's a Wonderful Life"_ once, and thought it was kind of overrated, but that's just me.


----------



## Flanders

*UPDATE*
​


Flanders said:


> The movie _It’s a Wonderful Life_ is a piece of Socialist collectivist crap.


*Jeez, they even took the horrors of war and turned It’s a Wonderful Life into “. . . what is perhaps our most beloved motion picture. . .”: *





General Martial Henri Valin, head of staff of French Air Forces, decorated the American Colonel and actor James Stewart with the Croix de Guerre with palm as a reward for exceptional service rendered for France's liberation on May 19, 1945, in France. Photo: Keystone-France/Gamma-Rapho/Getty Images ​https://si.wsj.net/public/resources/images/BN-RI231_WONDER_FR_20161221151755.jpg

How Jimmy Stewart Became George Bailey
   By Robert Matzen
   Updated Dec. 23, 2016 10:14 a.m. ET

How Jimmy Stewart Became George Bailey​


----------



## boedicca

Flanders said:


> *The movie It’s a Wonderful Life is a piece of Socialist collectivist crap.  The rich guy, Mr. Potter, is portrayed as a meanspirited cheapskate while the hero, George the Banker, is beloved by one and all —— loved by an angel no less.
> 
> Incidentally, I’d like to meet a banker who is loved by angels!
> 
> The primary liberal message was that George’s suicide would be a tragedy. (A strange message coming from the people who later gave the world a Culture of Death.)
> 
> The subliminal message was that Mr. Potter’s demise would do the world a service. That movie is so revered by touchy-feely sob sisters none dared criticize it —— until now —— at least in part:  *
> 
> This “fringe banking” system, and the people who use it, are the subjects of Mehrsa Baradaran’s _How the Other Half Banks_.
> 
> Let’s be clear at the outset: this is not a judicious or balanced analysis of that system and population. It is a partisan work suffused with moral outrage. Baradaran, a law professor at the University of Georgia, at times sounds like a certain Harvard Law professor who recently traded Cambridge for the Senate.
> 
> This Law Professor Wants to Turn the Post Office into a Giant Bank
> BY: Ted Lawrence
> November 21, 2015 5:00 am
> 
> This Law Professor Wants to Turn the Post Office into a Giant Bank​
> *No matter how Mehrsa Baradaran slices it, go to the movie to get the original collectivist crapola.  *




Actually, IAWL can be interpreted as a paean to small government decentralization vs. Big Government Banksterism.

Mr. Potter is the Bedford Falls Wall Street-Fed Monster trying to put the entire community in his thrall as debt serfs.   The Building & Loan may can earn a decent return on their savings instead of subjecting themselves to Mr. Potter's ZIRP.


----------



## Nosmo King

Flanders said:


> *The movie It’s a Wonderful Life is a piece of Socialist collectivist crap.  The rich guy, Mr. Potter, is portrayed as a meanspirited cheapskate while the hero, George the Banker, is beloved by one and all —— loved by an angel no less.
> 
> Incidentally, I’d like to meet a banker who is loved by angels!
> 
> The primary liberal message was that George’s suicide would be a tragedy. (A strange message coming from the people who later gave the world a Culture of Death.)
> 
> The subliminal message was that Mr. Potter’s demise would do the world a service. That movie is so revered by touchy-feely sob sisters none dared criticize it —— until now —— at least in part:  *
> 
> This “fringe banking” system, and the people who use it, are the subjects of Mehrsa Baradaran’s _How the Other Half Banks_.
> 
> Let’s be clear at the outset: this is not a judicious or balanced analysis of that system and population. It is a partisan work suffused with moral outrage. Baradaran, a law professor at the University of Georgia, at times sounds like a certain Harvard Law professor who recently traded Cambridge for the Senate.
> 
> This Law Professor Wants to Turn the Post Office into a Giant Bank
> BY: Ted Lawrence
> November 21, 2015 5:00 am
> 
> This Law Professor Wants to Turn the Post Office into a Giant Bank​
> *No matter how Mehrsa Baradaran slices it, go to the movie to get the original collectivist crapola.  *


You could manage better if you took a strong laxative and settled down.


----------

